
Tiny area of the brain may enable consciousness - smn1234
https://inverse.com/mind-body/tiny-area-of-the-brain-could-enable-consciousness
======
blamestross
Un-clickbate the title: "Small area of brain when stimulated can wake up a
monkey when it is anesthetized"

------
throwaway15392
CMV: Something material cannot be the source of a immaterial experience or
phenomenon

~~~
myctophidae
You probably have to be pretty specific with what an 'immaterial' experience
or phenomenon is to engage in that discussion. My perspective on most things
that would traditionally invoke classic immateriality is that they're probably
emergent behavior of complex system interactions which recur down to something
material.

~~~
throwaway15392
How can something immaterial emerge from something material?

By immaterial experience or phenomenon in this case I mean qualia

"Examples of qualia include the perceived sensation of pain of a headache, the
taste of wine, as well as the redness of an evening sky" from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualia)

You can tell me the hue of the sky, the brightness, etc, but that's completely
different from your actual perceived experience of the sky, which is what
consciousness is

Another quote: "what it is like to taste a specific apple, this particular
apple now"

~~~
throwaway99191
[https://xkcd.com/32/](https://xkcd.com/32/)

~~~
throwaway15392
Lol

